# [W] Iron Warriors / Thousand Sons [H] SM, SW, IG and DElves



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

*[W] CSM Iron Warriors [H] SM, SW, IG [USA]*

Hi all,

Looking to get back into the 40K universe. Gathering forces for the following armies...

*Want
*
Chaos Space Marine Army - Iron Warriors


I have the following to offer for trades:

12 Blood Claws - Assembled and Bare 
2 Scouts (Flamer & Missile Launcher) - Primed White 
20 Grey Hunters - Painted 
8 Space Marines - Assembled and Bare 
1 Attack Bike w/ Heavy Bolter - Painted 
Blood Claws Bike Pack (3) - Primed White 
Long Fangs aka Devastators - Primed White 
9 Assault Marines - 8 Primed White, 1 Assembled and Bare 
Mk1 Veteran Squad - 4 Painted, 1 Primed White 
1 Rune Priest - Painted 
1 Logan Grimnar - Painted 
1 Ragnar Blackmane - Primed White 

29 Catachan Infantry (some w/ Tau and Space Marine conversions) - Assembled and Bare, all except 1 
6 Cadian Special Weapons (metal w/ 4 Meltas, 2 Plasmas) - 5 Primed Black, 1 Painted 
2 Standard Bearers (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Painted 
2 Voxcasters (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Bare 
3 Medics (metal) - 2 Primed Black, 1 bare 
2 Company Commanders (metal) - 1 Primed Black, 1 Bare 
1 Wounded Trooper (metal) - Painted 
2 Catachan Officers (metal Powersword/Plasma Pistol, Powerfist/Laspistol) - Bare 
3 Cadian Officers (metal Powersword/Plasma, Chainsword/Boltpistol, Powerfist/Laspistol) - 2 Primed Black, 1 Painted 
3 Ratlings - 2 Primed Black, 1 Painted 
2 Cadian Snipers - Painted 
1 Nork Deddog - Primed Black 
1 Ogryn - Primed Black 
4 Stormtroopers (metal 2 Hellguns, Plasma, Melta) - Painted 
12 Kasrkin (metal Sarge, Flamer, Grenade Launcher, Plasma, Melta) - Painted


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

*Updated Haves and Wants*


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

would you be prepared to sell for £ instead of trading?


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

Afraid not, shipping charges to UK be a wee bit high.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

how much exactly, id pay for it if thats what ur wondering


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey sorry for delay, school just started so I'm all over the board. 
I appreciate the offer but at this moment looking for US trades this way its easy to keep track of shipping and not having to convert USD to EURO or vice versa. 

If this stuff doesn't trade within a few weeks I may consider it. PM with what exactly you have in mind.

OG


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok never mind, if you have any guard left, pm me


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

Updated to reflect trades


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

...BORN.....IN THE U...FUCKING K.....I WAS.....

born in the u fucking k..... loved that song by Bruce !


----------

